# Drilling into concrete foundation to install TV Frame Mount?



## joecaption

Unpressure treated 2 X 4's never should have been installed in direct contact with concrete.
Since it's already up I'd just use 2-1/2 screws.


----------



## oh'mike

Leaks won't be an issue--the foundation is 8 inches thick----but you can't screw into the foundation and have the screws going through 2 inches of air before you attach the mounting plate--

Either open the drywall and add some solid wood blocking---or relocate the bracket to some of the existing blocking.


----------



## hand drive

is the wall a full wall,floor to ceiling? if full wall mount the brackets to the studs, probably no need to go into concrete...


----------



## wichitadisciple

oh'mike said:


> Leaks won't be an issue--the foundation is 8 inches thick----but you can't screw into the foundation and have the screws going through 2 inches of air before you attach the mounting plate--
> 
> Either open the drywall and add some solid wood blocking---or relocate the bracket to some of the existing blocking.


I was planning on still going through the studs. It's good to know that I can do that without having to tear my wall apart.


----------



## wichitadisciple

hand drive said:


> is the wall a full wall,floor to ceiling? if full wall mount the brackets to the studs, probably no need to go into concrete...


Yes the wall is a full wall. It's in my basement. In other words, we don't have a "walk-out" basement.


----------



## jcarlilesiu

Foundation material?


----------



## wichitadisciple

jcarlilesiu said:


> Foundation material?


Concrete.... whatever type of concrete was used back in 1978.


----------



## jcarlilesiu

wichitadisciple said:


> Concrete.... whatever type of concrete was used back in 1978.


I couple of holes shouldn't be a big deal. Certainly don't want to go all the way through.

http://www.confast.com/products/thunderstud-anchor.aspx

Or similar.


----------



## Hardwood Head

If the 2x4 wall was framed wrong to start there is a good chance the studs are not secured properly to take the weight of you TV. To be safe I would add a few 3-1/4" x 3/16" tap-cons through the drywall and 2x4's into the concrete foundation in the location you plan to mount the TV. You are then good to go with mounting the TV bracket to the studs only with 2" # 10 pan head wood screws.


----------

